
Moderate: Open Liberty 20.0.0.3 Runtime security update - based2
https://access.redhat.com/errata/RHSA-2020:0824
======
based2
[https://vigilance.fr/vulnerability/Swagger-UI-information-
di...](https://vigilance.fr/vulnerability/Swagger-UI-information-disclosure-
via-RPO-Input-Field-Value-Exfiltration-31380)

